
Intel debuts a new logo alongside its 11th Gen chips - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/2/21418540/intel-new-logo-2020-redesign-minimalist-branding
======
varbhat
I now have 10th Gen intel chip and Unfortunately the logo on my chip will
become suddenly obsolete with the launch of 11th Gen chip.

But,new logo is good looking anyway.

------
skuthus
Interesting choice - strange to see so many companies move away from their
well-established design language into font-centric typeface logos.

